# EchoStar's New Bird Prepares for Launch



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

EchoStar's next satellite, the spot-beam EchoStar 7 spacecraft, is expected to launch sometime next week, according to sources.

Futron, in its monthly launch forecast report, said the new spacecraft could lift off Feb. 21. On its Web site, Space.com also said the satellite could launch that day, in a launch window that opens at 7:13 a.m. Eastern Time.

An International Launch Services' Atlas 3 rocket will carry EchoStar 7, which is expected to become an integral piece of the company's ability to deliver local TV channels. The flight will take place at Cape Canaveral in Florida.

No date has been confirmed by the companies - including EchoStar - involved with the EchoStar 7 launch, spokesman Marc Lumpkin said.

Meanwhile, Northpoint Technology, the Washington, D.C.,-based company that wants to share DBS spectrum for a wireless service, asked the Federal Communications Commission to reverse its decision to allow EchoStar's still-to-be-launched bird to direct a spot-beam towards Mexico City.

EchoStar wants to point one of its spot-beams on EchoStar 7 south towards Mexico City in an effort to prevent interference with other spot beams on the bird. In its contact with the FCC, Northpoint said the company failed to provide evidence that the Mexico beam would create interference with other beams.

The National Association of Broadcasters also wrote the FCC on the spot-beam issue several months ago, but later dropped its opposition.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

What happens once it reaches it's destination ?
After released into space, what does Echostar start to do at this point?
Are they moving it around ? How long will it take them to bring it online ? I would love to hear any info some of you peeps know about this.

I had on idea Echostar was sending up 3 birds this year until I heard it on the Tech Forum, I thought it was 2.

I wonder what we can expect to see out of this? Better PQ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

From what I've heard in the past, it will take E* a month to a month and a half to get the satellite parked in it's orbital slot and online. Assuming that everything goes well with the launch, and there's no technical issues with the satellite once it's deployed. So, if it launches next week, earliest I'd guess that it'd be operational would be end of March, beginning of April.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Which means moving some locals off 61.5 and perhaps an increase in PQ at those slots. But given that it is a spot beam bird I dont think it will help programming at 119. Unless the same programming is put on every beam---unlikely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm just wondering how they plan to test this thing. All the 21 licensed TPs to Dish are in use at 119°. I don't know what DirecTV is using, but seeing as they are planning to add 10 locals to 119° DirecTV's 11 transponders should be filling up there too. There ain't nothin' left!

It will be interesting to see what happens in the months to come. That is of course if the Atlas booter doesn't blow up on the launch pad!  Things will be REAL interesting then!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

I can't imagine the amount of insurance invested in the launch... lots of money down the tubes otherwise...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Neilster, Kinda funny you mention that, I could have swore there was an insurance issue with this particular launch of this satellite. I think it had something to do with the rocket not having a good track record. *sigh*....I honestly dont remember.  

P.S. Read my signature below


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

I would hope Charlie isn't underinsured... imagine the implications for E* if the launch isn't successful... I would bet those insurance issues would become legal issues then.. NAB would have a field day.


----------

